# Wagons, tricycles, and bicycles auction June 10



## Drews (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm new to the site, but thought I would get the word out there to the collectors.  We are having an auction of my grandfather's stuff June 10 in Clarks, NE.  Starting at 9:30 a.m.  He loved collecting and fixing old wagons.  There will be 150-200 radio flyer, coast king, Hiawatha, and couple other brands that I can't think of right now, but mainly radio flyer wagons.  There is also 30-40 old tricycles and bicycles and a pedal tractor and a pedal bicycle/tricycle thing up for auction. I will post some pictures tomorrow of all the items.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I wanta see some cool trikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## Drews (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2018)

@Drews   Just curious how this auction went? V/r Shawn


----------



## Drews (Jun 11, 2018)

@Freqman1  it went pretty good.  They sold the wagons by choice.  We were hoping they would sell the better ones first, then sell by choice.  But they were averaging $35-$40 bucks a piece.  Couldn't tell you the price the tricycles and bikes went for.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Drews said:


> @Freqman1  it went pretty good.  They sold the wagons by choice.  We were hoping they would sell the better ones first, then sell by choice.  But they were averaging $35-$40 bucks a piece.  Couldn't tell you the price the tricycles and bikes went for.



Thanks for the update. It appears most of the stuff was relatively modern--60s and up. The prewar, deco stuff is what brings the real money. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 11, 2018)

Pretty cool auction. I think that being there were so many of the same wagons basically it makes it tough to bring better money. Glad it went well to you and your happy with it.


----------



## Drews (Jun 12, 2018)

@Freqman1 @stoney we were lucky enough to find my grandpas wagon from when he was little.  The date was 1943.  But it was cool seeing a wooden one with duals on the back and even just the different types of wheels on them.   Do you guys know anything about the Radio Astronaut wagon?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Drews said:


> @Freqman1 @stoney we were lucky enough to find my grandpas wagon from when he was little.  The date was 1943.  But it was cool seeing a wooden one with duals on the back and even just the different types of wheels on them.   Do you guys know anything about the Radio Astronaut wagon?



Do you have a picture? Many of these were built under a few different names. V/r Shawn


----------



## Drews (Jun 27, 2018)

@Freqman1 sorry it took me so long to get back to you here is a couple pictures of the ones I bought.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2018)

All of these wagons look to be at least '60s or newer. Most of the really collectible wagons are prewar. V/r Shawn


----------

